# What cages do you have or recommend?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm starting to worry that my boys don't have enough room in their cage. So I've decided to save up all my Christmas money and hopefully I'll have enough to get one.

I've looked throughout the Petsmart and Petco websites looking for the perfect cage, but I guess I need some more advice as to which one will be best.

So what cage do you have for your ratties and would you recommend it?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

How many do you have and what cage are you currently using?

A good cage at Petsmart is a Luxury Rat Home. It can hold four rats. I had my boys in that cage originally, but it had a few things I didn't like about it (personal preference, nothing horrible) so I moved them to a Martin's Cage R-680 which can hold three rats. I also have my three girls in an R-680. I love my Martin's Cage and everything about it: it's easy to clean, the perfect size for the amount of rats I have, and the bar spacing... Oh, I love the bar spacing so much!

More to the point, the Luxury Rat Home is worth looking into, but it does cost much and you get what you pay for. It's a bit cheaply made and mine has a flaw in it (the door latch is wonky, but works). The Martin's Cage is more expensive and is very solidly built.

I don't know what cage you have, though, so my suggestions may be a step down or lateral. Definitely check out MartinsCages.com (they have a bunch of different sizes), though, if it's not out of your price range.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I had the rat manor, but I got the double critter nation for my birthday.

Honestly, I love the Critter nation, haven't cleaned it out yet but it is so large, my boys actually use all the shelves for once (in the rat manor they only used the top section by choice). This is a picture compairing the size of a rat manor vs. Double Critter nation










It has enough room according to the calculator for 12 rats, but it is plenty of space for my 5 boys (3 of which are spazzing little babies). Though at the moment most websites are out of stock in till January of the critter nations 

Martin cages are also recommended but I don't have any experience with them. The rat manor was good, but compared to this new cage my boys are much happier.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Critter Nation all the way. By far the easiest (and most aesthetically pleasing) cage to deal with. My four love it. It's not cheap though. I think mine came up to about 300 bucks for the double unit.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Used to have the Luxury Rat Home from petsmart for my 3 girls, and they liked it.
though I got rid of the levels it came with and made a bunch of custom ledges instead. which my girls like a lot more.

I recently upgraded to the Double Critter Nation, and LOVE it.
its so easy to clean, and I can block my girls on one level while I clean it, and then switch levels.
I love how it looks, though it was a bit frustrating to put together
some parts of the cage were harder to put in than others
and the fact that the cage is taller than me didn't help.
And I can sit on the floor and leave the door open and play with my girls in their cage. Definitely recommend it.
It is a bit pricey, but totally worth it.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

I recommend. A. Critter nation. Double unit.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm a Martin's lover.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

The only CN cage around here is at Pets Unlimited. And it is 250 bucks. Something I will need to save up for.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

The Rat Manor is really nice if your limited to room and have multiple rats. One of these days I will upgrade to the Critter Nation you guys are talking about XD But until that day comes, my Petco Rat Manor is perfect.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I can recommend one not to get haha Marshal Manor [I'm pretty sure that is what it is called] I have this because I got it for free and a lot LOT bigger then my old one but my girls have escaped so many times I now have hardware cloth all over it which sucks to put on and I get caught on it all the time lol The Critter Nation looks amazing and I always hear great things about it =]


----------



## Mystic (Dec 28, 2012)

you can also make your own cage. it takes time, money and hard work but is cheaper then a lot of cages. i have plans to build my own soon. the total cost is around $160.00 for 2 large cages. i will be using 2 larg book shelves that are 29'' W x 11" D x 71" H each. here is a picture that shows the basic idea of it. 
http://bayimages.net/images/5k/bay004891.jpg
lots of work but fun to make and lots of room for cheap. you seal the wood so its easy to clean.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Mystic*** said:


> you can also make your own cage. it takes time, money and hard work but is cheaper then a lot of cages. i have plans to build my own soon. the total cost is around $160.00 for 2 large cages. i will be using 2 larg book shelves that are 29'' W x 11" D x 71" H each. here is a picture that shows the basic idea of it.
> http://bayimages.net/images/5k/bay004891.jpg
> lots of work but fun to make and lots of room for cheap. you seal the wood so its easy to clean.


my boyfriend REALLY wants to make his own. 
maybe I'll let him eventually, got a few more important things to do with our money atm (like buy a house!)


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I recommend Critter nation, the double unit. It is THE best cage I have ever had!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

im a student with limited time and money- the rat manor is cheap and easy to clean, and good for two rats  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

